# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Chương trình du lịch quá cảnh Dubai

## nhigiabrand

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH QUÁ CẢNH DUBAI*

*
THỜI GIAN 4 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM



TỪ 2 KHÁCH TRỞ LÊN






Những lý do mà du khách khó bỏ lỡ !!!*
Ngồi trên máy bay đường dài đi đến Châu Âu hoặc Châu Mỹ thật nhàm chán và mệt mỏi. Nhưng nếu dừng chân lại vài ngày trong chuyến đi để có cơ hội khám phá vùng đất Trung Đông – Dubai là 1 điều thú vị và bất ngờ.*

Chi phí tiết kiệm – Linh động thời gian – Thủ tục đăng ký đơn giản nhanh chóng => Trải nghiệm địa điểm du lịch mới và hấp dẫn nhất hiện nay! TẠI SAO KO THỬ ?!

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 9.990.000VNĐ/KHÁCH (Áp dụng nhóm từ 2-4 khách)

GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 9.690.000VNĐ/KHÁCH (Áp dụng nhóm từ 5-8 khách)

Lưu ý: Giá chưa bao gồm vé máy bay

Chi tiết điều kiện, điều khoản bao gồm – không bao gồm và thủ tục xin visa DuBai, xem tại đây: http://explore2vietnam.wordpress.com...ng-dubai-4n3d/
THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ


PHÒNG SỰ KIỆN QUỐC TẾ & DU LỊCH CÔNG TY NHỊ GIA


Tel:08.38.535.234( 104-Châu; 106-Thuyên ; 105- Thuỷ ; 109- Thảo)


Hotline:0909 152 788 / 0906 963 788 – Email: dulich@nhigia.vn


Thời gian làm việc: Từ thứ 2 – đến thứ 6: 8:00am – 5:30pm, thứ 7 từ 8:00 am – 16:30





*

----------

